# Premium Classes



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in premium classes? These type of classes would be for a price but that would cover take home supplies and project at the end of class. Classes would typically be 90min to 120min long. 
Example of a class would be advance topics that wouldn't work for meetings. Example topic would be cloning. Maybe you got a interesting mutation that clipping would not surfice for propagation.

Leaders, I'm not throwing you under the bus. If enough demand for this, I will help you setup the class program. I have some experience developing class programs.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just an idea .


----------

